# I really feel dumb asking this



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok...I'm putting my self in the newbie spot light with this.
Do goats pant like dogs when they are hot?:shrug:


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes, because they don't pour sweat like a faucet like I do.


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

Yep. And they love to do it right in your face.


----------



## crazygoatgal (Jan 15, 2008)

Funny funny answers!! I notice that my darker s pant more because they absorb the sun more and tend to stick to the shady areas. You will notice it more after they run and play, obviously. Hey, I should be a rocket scientist.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Thanks guys. I am sitting here with sweat pouring off me now.... This is the first hot day for us and the first hot day for me & goats. I suppose my questions will change with the seasons (and I thought I was getting pretty smart...ha!) Gretta and twins came running up from the field to the house and Gretta was panting..like a dog. Of course the first thing that runs through my mind is "OMG! she's going to die!" They have hooves...my horses sweat why is she panting. Horses don't pant there must be something wrong. So now I know...


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

it depends on the breed. My nubians don't pant so much but my Toggs pant a heck of a lot. Then again, in winter, we can be having a blizzard and the Toggs will be right out in it with their faces to the wind, fur flying behind them


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

My black nubians seem to be sun worshipers...they will lay out in the sandy areas usually frequented in the winter..no shade. They love the sun. Vicki


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Some goats are bred for the high alpine slopes where it's cool, and others (Nubians in particular) are bred for the desert.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

I don't notice any difference in my light or dark does when it comes to heat sensitivity. Lamanchas or Nubians.


----------



## Scrounger (Jan 6, 2007)

I haven't seen ANY of my goats wear pants...... I've had several try and EAT my pants.....


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

But their tounges dont hang out like dogs....

Black goats in the shade? I dont know..... My black sundgau alpine hangs out in the sun all day, while my saanens lounge in the shade! :shrug: They arent exactly desert breeds....


----------



## CarolynRenee (Jan 30, 2008)

My goats don't wear pants either....but they really, really love messing with my pants with the velcro. They are addicted to ripping the velcro on & off on my pockets. Rip, rip, rip, rip, rip, rip, rip.


----------



## gerald77 (Aug 2, 2007)

i have a goat that was panting last week when it was really hot. i thought maybe it was because she is darker but my black one wasn't panting. i think it's like people, some tolerate it better than others. though personally i think she was just messing with me cause she is new here.


----------



## Zone (May 15, 2008)

Scrounger said:


> I haven't seen ANY of my goats wear pants...... I've had several try and EAT my pants.....


I get it. LOL Mine do not wear pants either, though they do pant when hot. LOL


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

We had a few 80 degree days early in April. Everyone still had their winter woolies on and they were definitely panting. I felt really bad for them - and then they went to lay in the sun:bash:


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Pant like dogs? YES! And they, mine, will even sit like one regardless of the temperature!


----------

